# Bows



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

has anyone here made a bow like this before?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

My son made one and did a nice job but it was too strong and he could not pull it back. He was going to make another but just never got around to it. He and I both bought one of these instead...........
https://www.amazon.com/Samick-Sage-...85058012&sr=1-3&keywords=takedown+recurve+bow


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

That's a nice bow. I will definitely consider it for the home. The pvc bow was more for my truck. It would not look out of place there unasrmbled there


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks pretty simple to build. Just put one together and try it out!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

hiwall said:


> My son made one and did a nice job but it was too strong and he could not pull it back. He was going to make another but just never got around to it. He and I both bought one of these instead...........
> https://www.amazon.com/Samick-Sage-...85058012&sr=1-3&keywords=takedown+recurve+bow


I have two of those. One I keep here at home and one at our motor home down south. Very nice shooting bows at a good price.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Has anyone seen this bow before. Any advice will be appreciated. 
Watch "SAS Tactical Survival Bow! Compact & Powerful" on YouTube


----------



## jeager106 (Mar 24, 2017)

Flight1630 said:


> Has anyone seen this bow before. Any advice will be appreciated.
> Watch "SAS Tactical Survival Bow! Compact & Powerful" on YouTube


No.
I've been an archery HUNTER for decades.
I have one in Boon and Crocket and the Ohio Big Buck Club.
Five significant archery harvests. ALL OF 'EM ARE.
My big boy is 49th in Ohio for archery harvests.
I have several bows and they have a good place in a prepper's
equipment.
In it's proper place. Do not bring a bow to a gun fight.
Stealthy, quiet, effective.
I even have, yuk, patooie, spit, a crossbow.
Seriously if one can shoot a .22 rifle then one can shoot a crossbow.
Effective and quite powerful.
Will shoot clean through the largest deer. Or goblin.
Just be sure to have at least two dozen quality bolts, archery target,
and different points for the bolts.
With target points one can harvest a sitting rabbit or groundhog etc.


----------

